# Chocolate Malt Grain And Stout Malt Mix With Licorice - Is It A Good C



## Daron1973 (4/8/09)

G'day,

I'm planning on brewing a Coopers stout with 1kg of stout mix (a blend of dark malt, corn syrup and licorice powder) with 500g of dark malt extract.

I have 250g of choc malt grain. Would this be an odd mix with the licorice powder?

Also, the grain hasnt been milled. Normally id' just crack it up in the mortar and pistle, but the lady at the HBS said I should put it in the oven first. I've never done this but would be ken to hear others' views.

I'm planning on bottling this and cellaring for a while, perhaps at least a year. I generally keg these days and not sure a kegged stout would do it justice.

Thanks.

Daz


----------



## brettprevans (4/8/09)

choc grain is good in stouts imo. 250g is a decent bang you might want to cut it down a bit if you want to get an idea of what it can do in smaller quantities.

in regards to sticking it in the oven first.... WTF drugs is that women on about! nah man there's no point to that. its already been malted just use it as normal speciality grain (ie just steep it).


----------



## manticle (4/8/09)

Daron Jacks said:


> G'day,
> 
> I'm planning on brewing a Coopers stout with 1kg of stout mix (a blend of dark malt, corn syrup and licorice powder) with 500g of dark malt extract.
> 
> ...



Choc malt will be fine with that mix. I've done a few very similar brews (kit stout with grain and stout mix containing liquorice and partial mash with same stout mix).

As far as the oven goes - choc malt is the colour and flavour it is because of a particular roasting process. It needs to be cracked not fried, roasted, broiled or otherwise cooked.

I would avoid it.


----------



## thylacine (4/8/09)

Daron Jacks said:


> G'day,
> 
> I'm planning on brewing a Coopers stout with 1kg of stout mix (a blend of dark malt, corn syrup and licorice powder) with 500g of dark malt extract.
> 
> ...



Re "...licorice powder...". Other options include using the star anise, and/or experimenting with licorice jelly beans/babies as the priming sugars during the bottling process. Others have had success with the same...

Cheers


----------



## Fourstar (4/8/09)

Daron Jacks said:


> I have 250g of choc malt grain. Would this be an odd mix with the licorice powder?
> 
> Also, the grain hasnt been milled. Normally id' just crack it up in the mortar and pistle, but the lady at the HBS said I should put it in the oven first. I've never done this but would be ken to hear others' views.



I'd say she recommends this because the grain may be old and thinks its stale like 'refreshing spices'. you shouldnt need todo anything like this with your malt.

as for licorice... what is the obsession with people adding licorice to a stout? just add roast malt/black patent or a very dark crystal e.g. caraaroma to get that ashy/raisin plum flavour going on.


----------



## Daron1973 (4/8/09)

Thanks. I was worried about roasting the grains... previously i'd just crack them and then steep.

As for the licorice... well, I've used a small amount in a special mix before and it's not overhwelming but adds a very nice hint.
I've heard of the black jelly bean to prime it, but many others have talked me out of it.

I was concerned that it would be too overwhelming on the choc malt grain.

I alse add some cinnamon powder (1tbs) or cinnamon stick to the tub. Also a shot of fresh coffee... all adds up to a bloody tasty stout (aka Black Death for it's arse kicking qualities).


----------



## Fourstar (4/8/09)

Daron Jacks said:


> As for the licorice... well, I've used a small amount in a special mix before and it's not overhwelming but adds a very nice hint.
> 
> I alse add some cinnamon powder (1tbs) or cinnamon stick to the tub. Also a shot of fresh coffee... all adds up to a bloody tasty stout (aka Black Death for it's arse kicking qualities).



Sounds like a Belgian spiced winter beer to me!


----------

